# Creation Watches - Good Dealer ?



## Wozza-UK

Anyone got any experience of these people

Looking to get an Orange Monster and they seem the cheapest around.


----------



## Walnuts

you'll need to add customs to the price, also no links allowed to commercial sites, if you pop up an email add I link you to where I got mine a uk authorised dealer with free shipping


----------



## Drum2000

You will note through their warranty that they are not an AD. They offer their own 2 year warranty and not manufacturers warranty. This means that if your watch breaks you have to send it back to the states for repair. And, as mentioned, beware the customs man. Whenever you encounter him you'll find that the deliverer (IE Royal Mail, FedEx, whoever) will also have their hand in your pocket for a handling charge. Food for thought.


----------



## The Canon Man

Just bought a Citizen Diver from them.

Sent from Hong Kong with customs declaration signed as 'Gift' and wholesale value, so if it did get jumped by customs, the VAT would be at a lower rate.

3 weeks from order to delivery, plain black box, rather than manufacturers box, and the only paperwork was an instruction leaflet.

I was after a beach/surfing watch so not that worried about boxes, paperwork.

I am very happy with mine, 45% off best UK price.


----------



## Chromejob

The Canon Man said:


> ...
> 
> Sent from Hong Kong with customs declaration signed as 'Gift' and wholesale value, so if it did get jumped by customs, the VAT would be at a lower rate....


*Dept. of Mm-hmm. *

"Cheap" doesn't always equate with vendor reliability. Consider that you may pay more from a seller with more integrity. Those who insist on paying as little as possible sometimes get just that in return.


----------



## Kutusov

The Canon Man said:


> Sent from Hong Kong with customs declaration signed as 'Gift' and wholesale value, so if it did get jumped by customs, the VAT would be at a lower rate.


Don't know how it works over there but here in Portugal customs don't longer care if it's marked as gift, sent by a friend or whatever. They figured that 99% (!) of the parcels that comes from outside the EU don't state the real value. So if an order is seized by customs, you'll have to show them the paypal receipt as a proff of value. They'll charge you VAT and taxes on the total price (watch + SH). If something was bought in the bay, they will check the auction.

If the order comes through UPS, DHL and the likes, they will charge you prices like â‚¬50 and 70â‚¬ just for dealing with customs!!!... and then they charge you for the delivery from customs to your home! It's umbelievable and pure armed robbery!!!

If a friend sends something to you, say from Australia, you'll have to a document where your friend states the value of the object. They might not believe it and check the price on the internet and charge you on that. They'll do what ever they want.

I'm not saying this to scare you but getting something from outside the EU is a gamble or has to be a calculated risk. The rule for me is checking prices and comparing what costs are in the US+30% and the UK or PT or whatever.

I didn't know any of these until last night when I was scared about the possibility of getting 2 watches coming from HK seized by customs. All went well but there are sitll other 4 that can be grabbed.


----------



## Wozza-UK

Walnuts said:


> you'll need to add customs to the price, also no links allowed to commercial sites, if you pop up an email add I link you to where I got mine a uk authorised dealer with free shipping


Thanks to all for the replies  - Walnuts, my email addy is: [email protected]


----------



## Javaman365

I think a few of us on here have purchased Monsters from them, without any hitches.

i certainly never ran into any import/customs taxes, maybe because of the routing (Singapore, Ghangzhou, Kyrgyzstan, Paris, London, me ) which may have meant it looked to be coming via Europe as opposed to Asia?

I'd therefore say you can use them with confidence.


----------



## IIoII

Kutusov said:


> The Canon Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Hong Kong with customs declaration signed as 'Gift' and wholesale value, so if it did get jumped by customs, the VAT would be at a lower rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how it works over there but here in Portugal customs don't longer care if it's marked as gift, sent by a friend or whatever. They figured that 99% (!) of the parcels that comes from outside the EU don't state the real value. So if an order is seized by customs, you'll have to show them the paypal receipt as a proff of value. They'll charge you VAT and taxes on the total price (watch + SH). If something was bought in the bay, they will check the auction.
> 
> If the order comes through UPS, DHL and the likes, they will charge you prices like â‚¬50 and 70â‚¬ just for dealing with customs!!!... and then they charge you for the delivery from customs to your home! It's umbelievable and pure armed robbery!!!
> 
> If a friend sends something to you, say from Australia, you'll have to a document where your friend states the value of the object. They might not believe it and check the price on the internet and charge you on that. They'll do what ever they want.
> 
> I'm not saying this to scare you but getting something from outside the EU is a gamble or has to be a calculated risk. The rule for me is checking prices and comparing what costs are in the US+30% and the UK or PT or whatever.
> 
> I didn't know any of these until last night when I was scared about the possibility of getting 2 watches coming from HK seized by customs. All went well but there are sitll other 4 that can be grabbed.
Click to expand...

Boa tarde,

Apesar de jÃ¡ ter publicado o comentÃ¡rio hÃ¡ algum tempo espero que ainda me consiga ajudar.

Eu estou a pensar em comprar um relÃ³gio a partir do site da "Creation Watches", no entanto nÃ£o sei se o deva ou nÃ£o, devido a nÃ£o saber se sÃ£o de confianÃ§a e de nÃ£o saber muito bem acerca dos impostos cobrados por items vindos de fora. espero que me consiga ajudar.

Aguardo ansiosamente por uma resposta sua.

Obrigado


----------



## Haggis

Just compaired this Citizen Eco Drive Men's Chronograph World Time AT0360-50E AT0360

creation price $599 reduced to $235

Argos price Â£149


----------



## Mutley

Only dealt with them once, very quick service, I certainly wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


----------



## Redd

Used them twice myself. First time I cancelled within 24hrs - no problem and a quick refund from them. Second time round a Seiko arrived in a less than a week without any fees.

I'd happily buy again from them.

Redd


----------



## IIoII

So its Creation watches a good dealer?

I m thinking buy a seiko from there but i am bit afraid of it because i am afraid that the watche never comes and i run out of money.

I will be gratful if someone can help me.


----------



## minkle

Easily one of the best places to get a watch from. I have just got a watch for a mate from them, delivered in four days with all boxes and paper work. Not many people get done for customs with these guys either.

Buy with confidence.


----------



## IIoII

minkle said:


> Easily one of the best places to get a watch from. I have just got a watch for a mate from them, delivered in four days with all boxes and paper work. Not many people get done for customs with these guys either.
> 
> Buy with confidence.


Where are you from? I m asking that because they told me that if i buy a watch from their site it arrives in my house (Portugal) in 3 days and i think that is a kind of impossible.


----------



## Kutusov

IIoII said:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Apesar de jÃ¡ ter publicado o comentÃ¡rio hÃ¡ algum tempo espero que ainda me consiga ajudar.
> 
> Eu estou a pensar em comprar um relÃ³gio a partir do site da "Creation Watches", no entanto nÃ£o sei se o deva ou nÃ£o, devido a nÃ£o saber se sÃ£o de confianÃ§a e de nÃ£o saber muito bem acerca dos impostos cobrados por items vindos de fora. espero que me consiga ajudar.
> 
> Aguardo ansiosamente por uma resposta sua.
> 
> Obrigado


Hi, sorry to reply so late but I've missed the notification for this thread (better to write in English, as it is an English site and also more people can help you out that way).

I never bought from them but I hang around watch forums long enough to know that lots of people order from there, especially Seikos. I never read anything bad about them so I would say they are trustworthy. The problem you might have if you are ordering from Portugal is the possibility of the watch getting seized by customs. They had been especially active and I had a couple of watches held for a full month for checking, which means that at some point they were going for a "check everything" policy, no matter how much that might delay a package. They must have clogged the whole system as they are working again like before... they check incoming packages by sampling. The thing is, it's not an automatic system and, from waht I've read in electronics Portuguese forums, the bigger the package (more catchy to the eye), the bigger the chances of it being seized.

Also, if you order from outside the EU, choose ALWAYS regular mail and not UPS, DHL, etc. Those companies will get your order through customs and present you with the bill for doing so. Faster mail is a 99% chance of ending up paying a lot more.

So it's a bit of a gamble here. You might end up with a bargain or you might end up with a watch that in the end is more expensive than another just like it ordered from inside the EU. The general rule is to add 30% to the price to give you an estimate of how much you'll end up paying if customs get to it (that includes VAT (IVA) + import duties, both calculated on the price of the watch plus shipping costs).

Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## silverflyer

I bought a Seiko from them and was very pleased, ordered it Tuesday afternoon and it arrived here in U.K. Friday afternoon.

Just like they said Fedex 3 Days to your door, I was able to track it all the way Singapore/China/Russia/France/U.K.

It came complete with Box and paperwork no other charges either.

I will use them again!

Bruce.


----------



## minkle

IIoII said:


> Where are you from? I m asking that because they told me that if i buy a watch from their site it arrives in my house (Portugal) in 3 days and i think that is a kind of impossible.


Im in the U.K


----------



## Kutusov

minkle said:


> IIoII said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from? I m asking that because they told me that if i buy a watch from their site it arrives in my house (Portugal) in 3 days and i think that is a kind of impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Im in the U.K
Click to expand...

It's the same distance. If it gets to the UK in 3 days, it should get here within the same time.


----------



## minkle

Kutusov said:


> It's the same distance. If it gets to the UK in 3 days, it should get here within the same time.


Yep, i had one that took 5 days and one last week that was 3 or 4. Im happy waiting a week anyway!


----------



## Kutusov

minkle said:


> Yep, i had one that took 5 days and one last week that was 3 or 4. Im happy waiting a week anyway!


I'm waiting longer than that for watch from Germany. In fact, I don't even know if it has left Germany or not... (in fact, that's two watches from Germany that I don't know if they've even been posted yet)


----------



## IIoII

Thanks a lot for the answer. I am thinking of buying a seiko from them this weekend so hopefully arrive next week. FEDEX and DHL as a carrier that also have problems at customs?

Thanks


----------



## Kutusov

IIoII said:


> Thanks a lot for the answer. I am thinking of buying a seiko from them this weekend so hopefully arrive next week. FEDEX and DHL as a carrier that also have problems at customs?
> 
> Thanks


You might call it a problem... You can be 100% sure you'll have to end up paying around 30% more over the price of the watch + shipment costs. It's part of their business to take care of customs paper-work and procedures, they will charge you a small fee for that too. So they will stick the watch right through customs to be checked. I'm not sure what's the value now but the only items you don't pay customs fees, taxes and what-not are things with a combined price (item + shipment) under â‚¬35 or â‚¬40.

So the problem is paying more. You might get away with it if a package comes via CTT.


----------



## julioa007

IIoII said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easily one of the best places to get a watch from. I have just got a watch for a mate from them, delivered in four days with all boxes and paper work. Not many people get done for customs with these guys either.
> 
> Buy with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from? I m asking that because they told me that if i buy a watch from their site it arrives in my house (Portugal) in 3 days and i think that is a kind of impossible.
Click to expand...

I think they are qouting 3 days to Portugal... the delay will be in Portugal itself on how long the local postal/courier service takes to deliver to yur door... :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish Dave

I got a Seiko from Bodying also in the far east, took about 5 days, was delivered by DHL and I did'nt pay any tax?? I believe my brother in law has purchased from Creation, not sure how it was delivered but he did not pay any tax either. Both items were marked as "gift". Mine came into the UK at Bedford airport I understand they use smaller airports that do not have the staff to check loads of parcels, but I may be wrong.


----------



## IIoII

So you are saying that is better the watch come via Registered Parcel Shipping (10-15 days) than FedEx International Priority Express Shipping (2-4 days with online package tracking)?

My first opinion of creation watches is not the same that i have now. I m thinking that maybe the watch never arrives if i buy it or will have an extra price above the original because the fee tax. Is the CTT or FEDEX that bring the watch to our house? The thing of the gift matters to escape from the costoms?

Thanks


----------



## Kutusov

IIoII said:


> So you are saying that is better the watch come via Registered Parcel Shipping (10-15 days) than FedEx International Priority Express Shipping (2-4 days with online package tracking)?
> 
> My first opinion of creation watches is not the same that i have now. I m thinking that maybe the watch never arrives if i buy it or will have an extra price above the original because the fee tax. Is the CTT or FEDEX that bring the watch to our house? The thing of the gift matters to escape from the costoms?
> 
> Thanks


No, the gift thing is an oooooollldddd trick, customs don't care about that at all for many years now. If you choose the cheapest shipment option, the watch comes via air mail and dropped with CTT that will then deliver it to your home.

Two things can happen and it's a matter of luck, no way to tell which one will happen:

One, the watch goes through customs (everything goes through customs) and it's not picked up for verification. There's a good chance it won't because there's tons of stuff coming from the East and they don't have the man-power. As soon as it's released by customs it follows to distribution by CTT and you get it the next day.

Two, the watch is picked up by customs and the package opened. You have to wait for a CTT letter asking for documents about it's value (usually they ask you for paypal receipt, and a photocopy of your CartÃ£o de Contribuinte). You either send them these by mail or by email (faster that way). The watch goes to your home with a bill to pay the propper taxes. When the watch arrives at your home, you pay directly to the posty. If you are not at home, the watch is delivered to your nearest postal station and it becomes available to be picked up the next day. You show up with the slip the posty left at your mail box, pay the fees, and bring the watch home.


----------



## IIoII

I ask to Jason (a person that responds for creation watches when you send a email to them) and he say to me that if i choose FEDEX for delivery i woldnt have to worry because they will handle with all of that (fee tax and costums). Will be a lie?

Thanks


----------



## Kutusov

No, it's true. They will deal with all that and they'll charge you for it, that was what I was saying before. Mind you they will deal with the paper work but they won't make the import duties or IVA go away. You'll have to pay them for that to.

To sum it up:

- Regular airmail: takes longer, there's a fair chance you end up not paying 30% more. If you do, CTT will send you a latter requesting the documents to take the package out of customs. They are the ones doing that and pay the post man when he delivers you the package.

- FEDEX: 3/4 days for the watch to get here, you'll be paying 30% over the combined price of the watch and shipment. They take care of all the paperwork but that's a service they will be charging you too.


----------



## minkle

Choose Fedex? I didnt know you had a choice. Shipping is free with Fedex from Creation. :dontgetit:


----------



## Kutusov

minkle said:


> Choose Fedex? I didnt know you had a choice. Shipping is free with Fedex from Creation. :dontgetit:


You do, you have both choices and they're both free. At least to Portugal and the UK and some other countries...


----------



## minkle

Aah, i have just had a look. Never noticed before!

Getting bored of this though, order from Creation, use Fedex.. :thumbsup:

If anybody wants to try it, i can choose a few watches that i like and you can get them delivered to me.


----------



## Kutusov

minkle said:


> Aah, i have just had a look. Never noticed before!
> 
> Getting bored of this though, order from Creation, use Fedex.. :thumbsup:
> 
> If anybody wants to try it, i can choose a few watches that i like and you can get them delivered to me.


From what I've read here and on the Dark Side :starwars: it's safe to use FEDEX to the UK. Being cheap as I am, my advise would be: Fedex for the UK, regular mail to Portugal or use Minkle as middle-man


----------



## IIoII

Lol!

I send anothet email to creation watches asking if i will pay anything to fedex because of fee tax or customs and the answer was NO. So to Portugal with creation watches people just pay the watch if they are not lying!


----------



## IIoII

I ordered my watch from creationwatches.com on wednesday around 23:00. I hope that "everything gone be ok". Choosed FedEx for transportation and in their site the estimate delivery is on next friday. Let's see what happens. Anxiety is too mutch.


----------



## Kutusov

IIoII said:


> Let's see what happens. Anxiety is too mutch.


  

It is, isn't it? They probably gave you tracking number, so you can follow its voyage from HK to your home. It helps with the anxiety









If it doesn't help, do what many of us do... start looking around and order yourself another watch :cheers:


----------



## royalwitcheese

I've had half a dozen watches from them over the last couple of years.

*The pros:*

They are very cheap, deliver very quickly and I've never had an import charge applied.

*The cons:*

The watches are often imperfect - 4 of my 6 have had issues

Customer service is abysmal - the last watch I got (which will be the the last one I ever get from them) had the dial out of line with the outer markers. When I reported it (immediately) they told me to take it to a local watchmaker and get it fixed at my time and expense!

*Verdict*

Take your chance if you want but consider everyone elses experiences first - I'm certainly finished with them.

David


----------



## Dazzer

I ordered a Seiko SK007 from Creation watches in late November, it arrived in 3 days via Fedex.

Unfortunately I noticed the watch was losing over 6 minuets in a 24Hr period.

I emailed Creation Watches and was sent back a generic reply of laying the watch face down in my hand and tapping the back of the watch, to release a suspected trapped main spring.

I tried it and no change, still losing about 6 minuets a day.

By this point about a week had passed and as you can imagine I was feeling pretty disheartened. I took the watch to the watch repairer I use from a non-invasive evaluation.

He placed the watch in a clamp that allowed him to rotate the watch around every axis without him holding it. He then listened to the movement using his acoustic test set. He deduced from this test that the movement was faulty, the sounds he could hear when rotating the watch did not confirm to what he expected from a healthy watch.

So after emailing creation watches again the watch has been sent back to them.

I was very surprised to read that a Creation Watches warranty only covers the watch internals.

Warranty

So I have been told the watch will be serviced or a replacement movement will be fitted.

I have also asked for the face to be replaced as the existing one had a piece of red fluff trapped in the lum on the no.8 position.










This piece of fluff is so long it catches the second had as it sweeps past 

So the watch was sent back via Royal Mail International Signed for.

My only concern is that the parcel has poor tracking once it has reached Singapore.

I'm concerned that I have been told to ship to a Post Office Box, the Royal Mail website says it cannot get proof of delivery if the item goes to a post office box.

If this is indeed the case, if the crap does hit the fan where does that leave my postal insurance claim ???

This is the Creation Watches address I have sent the watch too:

CW SG

VBox 886930

Singapore 919191

Do you think a VBox is a post office box ?

Now maybe I just being paranoid and the watch is just stuck in Christmas mail traffic, but the item was sent 16 Dec and reached Singapore with in 2 days of posting. 

I'm left thinking maybe I should have just paid a bit more and purchased within the UK, it would have made things a lot easier !

Just seen your post David, yeah I think I agree with you.

I won't be buying again from them.

Buying a watch and getting a sound watch delivered is one thing, but it's not until something goes wrong you really test the vendor.


----------



## back to the top

Interesting reading , I may be having second thoughts now - would save about Â£30 by buying a seiko monster from Creation rather than amazon , probably not worth the risk then ?


----------



## Kutusov

back to the top said:


> Interesting reading , I may be having second thoughts now - would save about Â£30 by buying a seiko monster from Creation rather than amazon , probably not worth the risk then ?


You would be saving a lot more if you bought it from Roy, RLT owner and our host!

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Whats_s_New.html#a2121


----------



## Dazzer

Don't get me wrong.

I'm not saying Creation Watches are a bunch of crooks, not at all.

In fact I purchased from there on the back of recommendations from the WUS forum.

But buying a watch from the other side of the world has proved very troublesome, especially when the watch is found to be faulty.

Initially I was attracted by the cheap prices, in hindsight that saving is just not worth it (IMO).

I'm not here to purposely put any one of buying from Creation Watches. I'm just informing you of my experience.


----------



## back to the top

Kutusov said:


> back to the top said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting reading , I may be having second thoughts now - would save about Â£30 by buying a seiko monster from Creation rather than amazon , probably not worth the risk then ?
> 
> 
> 
> You would be saving a lot more if you bought it from Roy, RLT owner and our host!
> 
> http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Whats_s_New.html#a2121
Click to expand...

Thanks for link , that's exceptional value


----------



## Kutusov

back to the top said:


> Thanks for link , that's exceptional value


No problem!


----------



## Stuart Davies

Mutley said:


> Only dealt with them once, very quick service, I certainly wouldn't hesitate to use them again.


Ditto.


----------



## Kutusov

All I know is that there are many Creation customers over at the dark side and I don't remember reading complaints. It's obviosly a valid point, that of the distance... if you are not a patient person, it's a risk ordering from them.


----------



## chicaneuk

I purchased a Seiko 5 from CW as a gift in December, as did a co-worker several days before me. His was delivered in about 7 days, mine a little longer but full tracking information was available as the watches are sent via FedEx but marked as "horological items" with low value which helped negate import duties.

To be honest I don't have a single complaint about the process - the price was excellent, postage very quick, and the watch is lovely. But based on the comments here can only hope I don't have any need to send it back for whatever reason


----------



## IIoII

Finally arrived (already two days - Tuesday). Excellent watch and excellent service from Creation Watches. In the images seems bigger than in reality but it does not matter because with the passage of time seems even more impressive and amazing. The best choice without a doubt. In relation to what was said about problems untill now i dont have any to report (although I think that the chonograph "pointer" second maybe be about half a second early - but not sure). Certainly the price and how quickly it arrived make Creation Watches the best choice for me. However I also hope that it never breaks down to find out how their warranty works.

Happy New Year =D


----------



## Kutusov

IIoII said:


> Finally arrived (already two days - Tuesday). Excellent watch and excellent service from Creation Watches. In the images seems bigger than in reality but it does not matter because with the passage of time seems even more impressive and amazing. The best choice without a doubt. In relation to what was said about problems untill now i dont have any to report (although I think that the chonograph "pointer" second maybe be about half a second early - but not sure). Certainly the price and how quickly it arrived make Creation Watches the best choice for me. However I also hope that it never breaks down to find out how their warranty works.
> 
> Happy New Year =D


Good to hear!! Did you end up paying duty taxes and VAT?


----------



## back to the top

Kutusov said:


> IIoII said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally arrived (already two days - Tuesday). Excellent watch and excellent service from Creation Watches. In the images seems bigger than in reality but it does not matter because with the passage of time seems even more impressive and amazing. The best choice without a doubt. In relation to what was said about problems untill now i dont have any to report (although I think that the chonograph "pointer" second maybe be about half a second early - but not sure). Certainly the price and how quickly it arrived make Creation Watches the best choice for me. However I also hope that it never breaks down to find out how their warranty works.
> 
> Happy New Year =D
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear!! Did you end up paying duty taxes and VAT?
Click to expand...

I'd love to know the stats for how many get caught for the vat etc


----------



## IIoII

No i don't pay anithyng like duty taxes and VAT. I just pay the price of the watch posted on Creation Watches site. (Amazing Watch)

Good Happy New Year


----------



## back to the top

IIoII said:


> No i don't pay anithyng like duty taxes and VAT. I just pay the price of the watch posted on Creation Watches site. (Amazing Watch)
> 
> Good Happy New Year


Seems like most people aren't charged from what I've read on here and other fora


----------



## Dazzer

Finally received my SK007 back from creation watches !

I had to pay an extra Â£5 for the pleasure of FedEx fast delivery. They wanted to send it standard delivery (weeks) !

Guess what ???

I opened the packaging and despite me telling them in at least two seperate emails, they have not fitted a new face.

So I have a red hair trapped on the face,(see previous post) !

I'm so pi$$ed off with them.

I do not expect a Brand New Seiko to have hair trapped in the lume.

They have totally ruined my feelings towards this watch.

I now hate the day I came across Creation Watches !!!! 

Sorry guys really needed to vent that !


----------



## Dazzer

To make matters worse I have just realised that the watch isn't working.

If you tilt the face to 45 deg, it stops !

It's worse now than when it went for repair.

I give up.


----------



## Kutusov

Sorry to hear about that mate... do you think you can just return the watch and ask for a refund?


----------



## Dazzer

That's the plan Renato, I just hope they accept that.

They have a way of ignoring requests in their emails, not sure if this is just the language barrier ?

I received some communication from them this morning.

Apparently when I requested for the face to be changed it was not in the original email reporting the fault.

Therefore my request to change the face did not get to the repair centre !

It would appear the person I was communicating with could not/ did not pass on my email to the repair centre.

So it would appear its my fault.

I have been asked to wear the watch for 24 hrs to see if winding the watch fully fixes the stopping issue. I'm not holding my breath but I'll give it a go.

I have asked for a refund. If the fault remains after 24 hrs I can return the watch. Whether this is actually for a refund or further repair who knows ? Creation Watches have never been one to give full detail in their communication.


----------



## Barryboy

The moral. kiddies, is you gets what you pays for. Just buy from someone like our host , Roy. His business is built upon his reputation for Customer service so to my mind it doesn't make any kind of economic sense to try to save a few pounds by buying from a faceless company on the other side of the world when there are small businesses like RLT operating in Europe, all willing to give you the kind of service you expect. What price peace of mind, eh?

Rob


----------



## Stinch

Have you tried ringing them? Their number on the shipping invoice I have is 006582385920, they are 8 hours ahead of us though. Have you been dealing with Raul? Sad if their after sales is bad. My experience with Raul on sales recently was really excellent. I'd be wanting an exchange or refund.

Good luck with it I hope you get it sorted ok.


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> Whether this is actually for a refund or further repair who knows ? Creation Watches have never been one to give full detail in their communication.


Ask and ask again until they put all that in black and white!! They can only run so far! You send them an email with just a simple question like that "Is the return meant for further repair or full refund?" they'll have to answer yes or no... If they don't, send the same email again!

I was recently looking at their FAQ about tracking mail, as I had a tracking number for someone else starting with RA and I didn't know that was China or HK mail. Anyway, I got the impression they ship from all over the place! At least there's an awful lot of possible codes... http://www.creationwatches.com/products/index.php?main_page=infopages&pages_id=31

Are they a single operation, with a stock, based somewhere, or are they more like a webportal, linking them to other sellers who might be having such and such watch at a discount price?


----------



## Stinch

Kutusov said:


> I was recently looking at their FAQ about tracking mail, as I had a tracking number for someone else starting with RA and I didn't know that was China or HK mail. Anyway, *I* *got the impression they ship from all over the place! A**t least there's an awful lot of possible codes*... http://www.creationw...ges&pages_id=31
> 
> Are they a single operation, with a stock, based somewhere, or are they more like a webportal, linking them to other sellers who might be having such and such watch at a discount price?


Aren't all those possible codes the destination codes via Registered mail & not where they ship from? I thought they were stock based in Singapore & the USA.


----------



## Kutusov

Don't know but all those links differ on the TN codes... if they shipped only with Singapore mail, USPS and DHL/UPS, why are there TN ending with GB, DE, TW... I really don't know, that's why I'm asking but a TN doesn't change when it enters in the destination, does it? Royal Mail might be an exception here, as they seem never to follow up on the original TN. At least they never do with my packages to the UK but that doesn't happen with any other country that I know of. If I ship something to Germany, the TN will always end up with PT, all the way to the person on the other end...


----------



## Stinch

Renato perhaps them adding all those links for registered post confuses rather than helps (some of the links don't work anyway). As you say you wouldn't expect a tracking number to change.

I used their free Fedex anyway and it was excellent. The majority of experiences posted here also seem to be very positive but I think if you have a 'warranty' issue it's the same with quite a few of these sites, you sort of 'take a chance'.


----------



## 55JWB

I have one arriving from them tomorrow (FedEx tracked) only ordered on Sunday!! Will let you know if I have any charges... Got a Seiko SDX007J coming...

Jason


----------



## 55JWB

Pretty detailed tracking info.... will let you know when it acutally arrives...



Feb 22, 2012 7:51 AM
​


On FedEx vehicle for delivery
​


WELLINGBOROUGH GB
​


Feb 22, 2012 6:04 AM
​


At local FedEx facility
​


WELLINGBOROUGH GB
​


Feb 21, 2012 10:00 PM
​


In transit
​


STANSTED GB
​


Package available for clearance
​


Feb 21, 2012 10:00 PM
​


International shipment release - Import
​


STANSTED GB
​


Feb 21, 2012 8:58 PM
​


At destination sort facility
​


STANSTED GB
​


Feb 21, 2012 8:55 PM
​


Departed FedEx location
​


PARIS FR
​


Feb 21, 2012 7:00 PM
​


In transit
​


PARIS FR
​


Feb 21, 2012 4:06 PM
​


Arrived at FedEx location
​


PARIS FR
​


Feb 21, 2012 2:19 PM
​


In transit
​


ALMATY KZ
​


Feb 21, 2012 2:17 PM
​


Shipment exception
​


ALMATY KZ
​


Delay beyond our control
​


Feb 21, 2012 2:13 PM
​


Shipment exception
​


ALMATY KZ
​


Delay beyond our control
​


Feb 21, 2012 2:09 PM
​


In transit
​


ALMATY KZ
​


Feb 21, 2012 6:12 AM
​


Departed FedEx location
​


GUANGZHOU CN
​


Feb 21, 2012 2:49 AM
​


In transit
​


GUANGZHOU CN
​


Feb 21, 2012 1:28 AM
​


Arrived at FedEx location
​


GUANGZHOU CN
​


Feb 20, 2012 9:59 PM
​


In transit
​


SINGAPORE SG
​


Feb 20, 2012 9:57 PM
​


In transit
​


SINGAPORE SG
​


Feb 20, 2012 9:55 PM
​


In transit
​


SINGAPORE SG
​


Feb 20, 2012 3:36 PM
​


Left FedEx origin facility
​


SINGAPORE SG
​


Feb 20, 2012 2:14 PM
​


Picked up
​


SINGAPORE SG
​


----------



## 55JWB

Arrived at 10.50 boxed up and labled as "measuring equipment (Japan)"


----------



## 55JWB

All looks good to me...


----------



## SteveDennis

I ordered a Military Seiko 5 at a bargain price from these guys. Arrived very quickly with FedEx tracking service. No additional charges for import tax. I think a good option for a very good value new watch. But, as suggested by others, after sales is questionable and for higher end items, I might well opt to go local myself.


----------



## Dazzer

I wore my watch for a day as requested.

Put it on at 7:00am set it to correct time. Took the watch off at 11:00pm.

The watch read 12:50pm ! The watch is stopping more often than running.

I have now asked directly for a refund and will see how that goes.

In reference to the hair trapped in the lume and my request to have the face changed as part of the original repair.

This is the reply:

Hi Darren

Apologies about this however your RMA form did not mention this issue and hence it was not fixed. The service centers has only access to the RMA form which describes the issue!

Best regards,

Jason

I did not notice the hair on the lume until after sending off their return request email form.

I noticed a day later and sent an email to creation watches email address. Silly me, this was not the creation watches way of doing things.

But rather than creation watches telling me this at the time, they just ignored my request and didn't tell me this was the not the correct process of notifying them of a fault. I'll guess I'll know next time !

So we'll see how my request for a refund goes, I think I have been pretty patient with them and it's not unreasonable to ask for a refund.

It has been suggest I maybe able to issue a PayPal dispute, as I paid by PayPal.

Let's see if they do the right thing ?


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> So we'll see how my request for a refund goes, I think I have been pretty patient with them and it's not unreasonable to ask for a refund.
> 
> It has been suggest I maybe able to issue a PayPal dispute, as I paid by PayPal.
> 
> Let's see if they do the right thing ?


I think it's only fair... they've sent you a lemon and you gave them the opportunity to fix things for you at a lower cost to them. Didn't work out, which is a shame for both, so back to square 1.

I don't know about a Paypal dispute, I think I remember reading something about a time frame to open a case... I believe it was William who posted something like that, about a Seiko from the Philippines or something. After all the time it took from the watch to go from the Philippines to Canada, back again for repair and once more to Canada, the chance to file a complain was lost.

I'm pretty sure it was William, if he doesn't read this, drop him an email. He'll be able to tell you more about it...


----------



## Xistema

IIoII said:


> No i don't pay anithyng like duty taxes and VAT. I just pay the price of the watch posted on Creation Watches site. (Amazing Watch)
> 
> Good Happy New Year


Hi to Everybody

Has more people in portugal in the same situation??

I`m thinking to purchase a seiko watch from creation watches, so i ask to local fed ex and they told me that the encharges it will be around 100 euros.

Has anyone in portugal purchase from them and paid taxes and other duties???

I am new here so i will apreciate any help

Thank`s


----------



## Kutusov

Xistema said:


> Hi to Everybody
> 
> Has more people in portugal in the same situation??
> 
> I`m thinking to purchase a seiko watch from creation watches, so i ask to local fed ex and they told me that the encharges it will be around 100 euros.
> 
> Has anyone in portugal purchase from them and paid taxes and other duties???
> 
> I am new here so i will apreciate any help
> 
> Thank`s


Hi! I haven't but I have bought from several other places. As a rule of thumb, always choose regular mail. Then it will come through customs along with every single packet, letter etc. They don't have the manpower to check everything out so they sample. Big boxes, heavy boxes get their attention more than small ones... and stuff coming from the US is almost always caught. In my experience, things that come from the East (Russia, Taiwan, China) rarely do. There must be tons and tons of stuff coming from there and they get more money from big, heavy HI-FI gear and things like that than with watches (imagine how many â‚¬1.5 Chinese watches must go through Lisbon every single day...)

The think with express carriers is that will automatically subject your order to customs. They make money out of it too because they charge you for the process (Desalfandegagem). In Portuguese forums dealing with this subject (getting electronics, airsoft stuff, car parts) the consensus is that you'll end up paying VAT (IVA) + duty fees if you use TNT, UPS, etc. As a side note, add about 30/35% to the listed price (+S&H) to get an idea of what you'll end up paying, should customs hold your package.

Anyway, mind you it's a gamble. You can't be 100% sure something will get through customs without having to pay for anything else. It's a calculated risk though and the rules are above... Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xistema

Very thank`s kutosov( man of my land  Porto )

I am thinking to buy from creation watches because the diference of prices betweem them and here is very big, but if there his taxes and other duties involved, the business is not so atractive.

By the way, i`m not a watch expert . I am thinking to buy seiko velatura snae17p1 or the seiko snd419p1.

What you guys think?? There are better options until 300 euros? Even from other labels

Greetings


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I suggest you do the Math... add 30% the price and compare it to the lowest price you can find within the EU. If it's near (and I believe it might be), then it's worth the risk. Worst case scenario is you paying a good normal price for the watch. I should say that I got probably less than 10% of orders from the East hold by customs but I always ask for regular mail, I don't care if it takes a month for the thing to get here.

As to better options, only you can tell, you're the one that's going to wear it







. It's all very subjective and 99% of the forum members will tell you there are tons of better options just because both your options are quartz watches. We're all more into mechanical watches, despite the fact that they are generally more expensive, less accurate and may cost more money to maintain. If you are not sure about your choices, I suggest you hang on for a little while and see what watches are posted on the "Friday thread" and "Saturday thread". You'll see a lot of watches that you've never see on shop windows around here.

Cheers!


----------



## Xistema

I`m not a expert or a collector , i only looking a watch for the day job nothing important so.

Generally i love to watch some Taeg Heur, Breitling, Omega etc.. in the shops , but as i said only to see...lol

But thankÂ´s for advise i will do that and maybe get new ideas


----------



## Kutusov

Just a tip or something to consider... if water resistance is something important for you and you want a tough, practical quartz watch, take a look at the Citizen Ecodrives. The Seiko has to be opened eventually to change batteries and then it has to be resealed to keep the water out. With Citizen you have the best solar charging technology and that means no battery changing. 48h of Sun light allows about 6 months of running watch in complete darkness. Plus, Citizen tests say that after 20 years the rechargeable battery will still have 80% of its capacity left.

Like I said, it's just a matter of taste but I prefer Citizen because of the Ecodrive technology and deigns. They are usually not as striking but I find they age better, you don't get sick of them so soon. I "just" own 3 quartz watches and 2 are Ecodrives.

Oh, and in case you are wondering what Ecodrive is...






http://www.youtube.com/user/citizenecodrivewatch?feature=results_main


----------



## Xistema

Very Very thank`s for you kindness Kutusov.

The titanium series from Citizen were my first choice ( searching for informations i already knows about eco- drive technology) , but them i saw that particular 2 seiko models and i was fascinated.

For me is not very important the change of battery (seiko manuals say every three years) they are simply beautiful and i thought they are more accurate than citizens ( maybe i was wrong).

But you now said one thing that make me second toughts: " they age better, you don't get sick of them so soon"

I guess that i need another walk to the stores to see them live.... 

Thank`s


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, don't take my word for it, it really is subjective and what I said has more to do with the way I deal with this stuff. It's pretty much like when a new car comes out and they have it in a kind of unique colour at the dealer. Think of the last M3 with the straight 6. They had them in the dealers in a yellowish-greenish colour and it look brilliant in the showroom. I know that if I bought such a car, a month later I would be going insane with that colour and hating it and my choice every single time my eyes would lay on it. That's what I mean when I say a Citizen ages better... it's usually less flamboyant, so personally I don't get sick of it that fast.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

A little off subject here... but these are the only Creation watches I own...  :



















And I absolutely Love 'Em!

Edit: This thread has gotten a lot of mileage.


----------



## Xistema

Can i order one? :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Cracker

I bought my SKX007 from them a few years back , very good price i think i paid Â£102 with shipping and no customs charges , i will use them again in the future 

Cheers Dan


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches

Only bought one watch from them. Citizen AT and it was perfect.


----------



## Xistema

Made up my mind and after some research i just finish to buy a Citizen AT 4007-54E From another similiar seller from ebay.

Anyway thankÂ´s everybody for the help, especialy to Kutusov for the tips.

Regards


----------



## Kutusov

Nice choice, if you're anything like me, I bet you'll be happier with it for a much longer time than you would be with the Seiko :yes:

...and it's an Eco-drive AND Atomic! Doesn't get much better than that for an everyday watch! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dazzer

Dazzer said:


> I wore my watch for a day as requested.
> 
> Put it on at 7:00am set it to correct time. Took the watch off at 11:00pm.
> 
> The watch read 12:50pm ! The watch is stopping more often than running.
> 
> I have now asked directly for a refund and will see how that goes.
> 
> In reference to the hair trapped in the lume and my request to have the face changed as part of the original repair.
> 
> This is the reply:
> 
> Hi Darren
> 
> Apologies about this however your RMA form did not mention this issue and hence it was not fixed. The service centers has only access to the RMA form which describes the issue!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jason
> 
> I did not notice the hair on the lume until after sending off their return request email form.
> 
> I noticed a day later and sent an email to creation watches email address. Silly me, this was not the creation watches way of doing things.
> 
> But rather than creation watches telling me this at the time, they just ignored my request and didn't tell me this was the not the correct process of notifying them of a fault. I'll guess I'll know next time !
> 
> So we'll see how my request for a refund goes, I think I have been pretty patient with them and it's not unreasonable to ask for a refund.
> 
> It has been suggest I maybe able to issue a PayPal dispute, as I paid by PayPal.
> 
> Let's see if they do the right thing ?


Well I finally got a refund after pushing them with several emails.

But I only got a refund for the price of the watch. I paid another Â£25 in delivery charges, (express delivery of replacement (which was defective) and return of two defective watches to singapore).

Despite several emails to creation watches to return postal charges, all mails have been ignored !

Would I buy from them again, Never.

If you buy from them to save a few quid, it could bite you back !

You have been warned.


----------



## Xistema

Only updating the situation.

I am now a very very happy owner of a Citizen AT 4007-54E purchased from another similiar seller and even more inexpensive.

I will not say the name of him because is probably against the forum rules to advirtise, but if anyone wants to know could send me an message and i link to them.


----------



## Kutusov

Xistema said:


> Only updating the situation.
> 
> I am now a very very happy owner of a Citizen AT 4007-54E purchased from another similiar seller and even more inexpensive.
> 
> I will not say the name of him because is probably against the forum rules to advirtise, but if anyone wants to know could send me an message and i link to them.


You can't post the links but I'm betting it's Dutyfree something over at Singapore? Same name like that, some Asian ex-British territory and they don't send you the watch case unless you pay for it?


----------



## Xistema

On the mouche...minus the singapore part, they are from Hong kong.

I Think they are also a good option to people who wants to make this kind of business.

Now all i hope is that my watch never falls down in the guarantee to find out how it is... :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Those guys have better prices than Creation when it comes to Citizens. Not much of a catalogue when it comes to Seiko and Orient, the other two brands they sell. Shipping their watches without the box is a good thing for us Portuguese as customs is usually more interested in juicy looking packages and envelops don't look so atractive


----------

